# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Form trả lời nhanh.

## MQT

Theo cá nhân mình nên có form trả lời nhanh ở cuối trang của topic.
Mình tin rằng nó rất có ích, giảm thời gian vì không phải tải lại trang, không gây lag trình duyệt, tuyệt hơn là mình có thể đọc lại bài viết của người khác khi đang viết trả lời mà không cần phải bấm "Back" hay mở Tab mới.

----------


## CNC PRO

@MQT
Đây là rào cản kỹ thuật chống spambot. Khi diễn đàn đã xác định được bạn không phải là spambot thì
 chức năng Trả lời nhanh sẽ được kích hoạt cho bạn. Việc kích hoạt này được thực hiện hoàn toàn tự động.

----------


## MQT

> @MQT
> Đây là rào cản kỹ thuật chống spambot. Khi diễn đàn đã xác định được bạn không phải là spambot thì
>  chức năng Trả lời nhanh sẽ được kích hoạt cho bạn. Việc kích hoạt này được thực hiện hoàn toàn tự động.


À ra là vậy. Vậy làm thế nào để công cụ spambot này không nhận nhầm mình spamboter.

----------


## CNC PRO

@MQT
Bạn cứ tích cực tham gia diễn đàn.. thì sẽ được thôi.

----------

